# A. Schleck to Radioshack?



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

According to Cyclingfans.com negotiations are in the works.

Their old strategy of hiring the guy who might (can, in this case) beat 'em.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Dwayne Barry said:


> According to Cyclingfans.com negotiations are in the works.
> 
> Their old strategy of hiring the guy who might (can, in this case) beat 'em.


Wow. That would be a stunning signing. Does seem somewhat unlikely on several levels. Plus "cyclingfans.com" isn't actually much of a source.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Coolhand said:


> Wow. That would be a stunning signing. Does seem somewhat unlikely on several levels. Plus "cyclingfans.com" isn't actually much of a source.



Apparently from L'Equipe, other forums' posters say the story says an offer was made but Andy wanted Frank to come along too which ended the negotiations.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

I am sure Andy would try for the two-fer deal, I heard Johan respond to a question among friends last year about the brothers and he did openly say how much he liked Andy. Not that he dislikes Frank, but it was clear to me that given his choice he'd take Andy. This "report" isn't surprising. It's a business after all, and when a major player arrives to start a new team riders would be foolish not to check out the options. If nothing else it would serve as great leverage in negotiating elsewhere...


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> According to Cyclingfans.com negotiations are in the works.
> 
> Their old strategy of hiring the guy who might (can, in this case) beat 'em.


Why on earth would someone as talented and young as Andy Schleck sacrifice their chances by riding for Armstrong? It's not like Saxobank are lacking in their support are they?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Too many cooks in the kitchen.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Probably becuause he would be heir apparent. Lance only has another year or two realistically, and Andy would have arguably the strongest team around him then.


----------



## TooTallTri (Jun 15, 2009)

gegarrenton said:


> Probably becuause he would be heir apparent. Lance only has another year or two realistically, and Andy would have arguably the strongest team around him then.


I agree, Lance is a business man and setting up a stacked team now for him would only trickle down once he retired. Andy is still super young and will dominate for years plus with the addition of Lance's Livestrong/Trek young guns that team will be so good forever. He is just like the other sports with their "farm"teams.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Everyones assuming the offer was to come ride as Lances domestique. Who's to say the offer wasn't to ride as the leader? Despite all the drama, Contador just won the tour in convincing fashion. Maybe Johan offered Andy a similar situation?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

ultimobici said:


> Why on earth would someone as talented and young as Andy Schleck sacrifice their chances by riding for Armstrong? It's not like Saxobank are lacking in their support are they?


Why did Heras? Argueably Hamilton squandered his best years doing just that.

The answer is obvious; more money and less pressure.

Although, you have to wonder if they were going to hire A. Schleck was it to challenge Contador or support Armstrong?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> ......... Maybe Johan offered Andy a similar situation?


A similar situation?


"We will call you captain, until the team owner decides he wants to win the race, then you will be instructed to ride in support and any time you do not do what we tell you we will use the english language media to assassinate your character, and if that doesn't do enough damage then we'll resort to electronic attacks with twitter and facebook and ........."

That sounds like a really attractive offer.


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Although, you have to wonder if they were going to hire A. Schleck was it to challenge Contador or support Armstrong?


Probably a bit of both. Can't put all your eggs in one basket. Good to have options. 

I see this as a bit different (for Andy) than a Herras situation. Mainly because you know Lance isn't going to ride past 2010.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

it seems lance knows what/who he needs to beat contador: people to attack in the mountains. getting both schlecks would be a major coup. lance/andy/frank/kloden for the mountains, levi/horner/hincapie for mtns and flats, two others for flat stages (keep rast?). this leaves them uncovered at the TTT though.

"hey, andy. how does 2010 vuelta, 2011 giro, 2011 tour sound? and starting in 2012 i have this really fast track star id like to see try a grand tour. you would be a great mentor!"


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> A similar situation?
> 
> 
> "electronic attacks with twitter and facebook and ........."
> ...



I will say the distinct advantage of speaking directly through these mediums is that there is no mincing of words, or missed interpretations. As someone that spent time in a media room at professional races I can say I have seen quotes that were quite a bit off. I ALWAYS ran a tape recorder because if you just bring a notepad and memory you will make mistakes....


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Andy will probably go only if Frank goes.

Unlike Contador, Andy won't ***** about all the bullcrap there is about no tension and then run rampage once he wins the Tour.

And, Andy would actually IMO, like to learn more too. He's a future Tour winner in my books - he's already climbing almost as well as AC and can TT pretty alright this year.

Give him a year or 2, or 3 maybe, and furthermore, add the LA influence should he go to Radio Shack, he'll get stronger, become a better tactician and also improve in the TTs and climbing and all. He'll get there.

And, I'd love to see Andy take the Tour one of these days. AC is good. I love watching him race. But, that guy is looking a little like the T.O. of cycling in some aspects.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

uzziefly said:


> Andy will probably go only if Frank goes.
> 
> Unlike Contador, Andy won't ***** about all the bullcrap there is about no tension and then run rampage once he wins the Tour.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## moonstation2000 (Sep 5, 2008)

I think he would be foolish to go. He will sacrifice his chances iin the tdf for as long as LA decides to ride.

He proved this year that he was strong enough to get 2nd and was the only guy to be able to try to keep up with AC in the mountains. Besides, he already has a good team.

From another perspective, I would hate to see him leave his current team, only because I would like to see him compete as team leader in the tour next year, not as LAs domestique. He's too good for that, I want to see him cut loose to try to win.

Also, why doesn't Radioshack just pick up AC if they want someone good? I think he's available...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

uzziefly said:


> ............ that guy is looking a little like the T.O. of cycling in some aspects.


What a ridiculous comment.

Amazing what happens when a guy challenges the hegemony.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

toomanybikes said:


> What a ridiculous comment.
> 
> Amazing what happens when a guy challenges the hegemony.


Challenges the hegemony? Right..... He's a kid who something stupid, nothing more, nothing less.

He's a very immature person in many ways, and lashed out like a brat. There isn't anything wrong with that, I don't know why everyone gets so offended when he's called immature. It's part of growing up, and he has a very bright future. He is totally acting like T.O. at the moment though, incredible talent with a knack for saying silly stuff. I'm sure unlike T.O. however, he'll probably grow out of it and go on to do awesome things..


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

moonstation2000 said:


> I think he would be foolish to go. He will sacrifice his chances iin the tdf for as long as LA decides to ride.
> 
> He proved this year that he was strong enough to get 2nd and was the only guy to be able to try to keep up with AC in the mountains. Besides, he already has a good team.
> 
> ...


Yeah, because AC sacrificed his chances this year. :thumbsup: 

I get your point though. I thought they would keep AC too, but obviously the rift between AC and the rest of the group is bigger than they let on.

I would think Andy would get the same deal AC got this year, whoever is in better shape next year is who goes for the win. Then after 2010, its all Andy.

The thing that surprises me is that they wouldn't want Frank to come along. Frank was the second best domestique this year behind LA, and far above any of Astana's bottom 6. Not sure how Levi would have faired had he stayed in the race.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*L'Equipe Article*

_A. Schleck avec Armstrong ?

Alors que Lance Armstrong a décidé de créer sa propre équipe l'an prochain, RadioShack, le coureur américain aimerait attirer Andy Schleck parmi les siens. Selon L'Equipe, les négociations seraient même très avancées mais buteraient désormais sur le refus du septuple vainqueur de la Grande Boucle d'engager également Franck Schleck, qui, selon l'Américain, serait un frein à la progression de son cadet._

My 6 years of high school and college French are rusty, but basically it says that the negotiations are "very advanced", deal is contingent on Frank, but according to Lance Frank would slow Andy's progression.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Too many cooks in the kitchen.


Again.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Wouldn't this be good for everybody? They sign Schleck with the intention of him competing in the Giro and Vuelta and maybe the Tour is Lance can't hack it, then in a coupld of years when Lance runs out of steam completely, he is their #1 Tour guy.

I could see that being a good sell to Schleck. Except for the fact that Saxo Bank is such a good team now.

I like it, though, in that it opens up a spot for Contador on Saxo. It's a win-win. He gets onto a strong team with a great DS, and he can tutor Cancellara on drafting motorbikes during ITTs


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

jptaylorsg said:


> He gets onto a strong team with a great DS, and he can tutor Cancellara on drafting motorbikes during ITTs


I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

Absolutely no way!! Why on earth would Andy give up his chances of winning the tour to support someone else. He has a very good chance of winning, if not next year but in the very near future for sure. It doesn't make an ounce of sense. Besides, Frank and him are inseparable.


----------



## north_of_us (May 10, 2006)

No way Andy goes to serve king Lance. Andy is on a strong team that seems to have its sh*t together, and he knows he can beet LA so why help LA and get a top 10 instead of taking a crack at #1, based on this years tour Andy is the boss of Saxo sorry Carlos. This is just the french media trying to stir the pot. Plus hes under contract until the end of 2010.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

north_of_us said:


> No way Andy goes to serve king Lance. Andy is on a strong team that seems to have its sh*t together, and he knows he can beet LA so why help LA and get a top 10 instead of taking a crack at #1, based on this years tour Andy is the boss of Saxo sorry Carlos. This is just the french media trying to stir the pot. Plus hes under contract until the end of 2010.


Just to stir the pot. There is a certain kind of security (and perhaps resources) that appears to come with being on one of Bruyneel's teams


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Negotiating with the Schlecks puts AC under pressure to possibly renegotiate his deal with Bruyneel. If AC doesn't stay on with RadioShack then he may be competing against the Schlecks/Bruyneel/Livestrong juggernaut. How do you think AC feels about 2nd place? Bruyneel has a better Grand Tour record than Riis.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> Why on earth would someone as talented and young as Andy Schleck sacrifice their chances by riding for Armstrong? It's not like Saxobank are lacking in their support are they?


I believe LA will work for AS. I also believe that LA wants someone to beat AC and LA knows he can't beat AC. Therefore LA will do anything to prevent AC from surplusing his lucky 7.


----------



## moonstation2000 (Sep 5, 2008)

grrrah said:


> Yeah, because AC sacrificed his chances this year. :thumbsup:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> I believe LA will work for AS.


I just have a flashback


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> Why on earth would someone as talented and young as Andy Schleck sacrifice their chances by riding for Armstrong?


Maybe they could wait until the second week of the tour to decide whether Armstrong or Schleck is captain? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Don Duende said:


> Negotiating with the Schlecks puts AC under pressure to possibly renegotiate his deal with Bruyneel.


If he has any sense he's calling Riis right now.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> If he has any sense he's calling Riis right now.


would be a nice wedding present.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Johann Bruyneel's strategy is to put two of his riders on the podium. It is insurance against one rider having an epic fail during a Grand Tour. It also gives Bruyneel a shot at dominating all three Grand Tours by having more than one GC leader. This strategy leaves room for LA and another rising star. The prospect of winning more Grand Tours will keep Bruyneel in the sport.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> If he has any sense he's calling Riis right now.


dito -AC would still have a great TTT but ok support on the mtn. If AC is smart, he should go to Garmin. Garmin will give him TTT and CVV and Wigo support on the mtn.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

I think Lance would need to offer A LOOOOT of money to anyone to come to his team.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

JA is wrong about Frank Schleck. He would become a super domestique for brother Andy. Plus he would be a contender for mountain stage wins, shorter tours and the classics. If Bruyneel could turn AC into a first class ITT, he could certainly improve Frank's abilities.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> Andy will probably go only if Frank goes.
> 
> Unlike Contador, Andy won't ***** about all the bullcrap there is about no tension and then run rampage once he wins the Tour.
> 
> ...


Good post Uzzi- I had the same thoughts. Andy is still eligible for the White Jersey so he's young and maturing. Make a ton of money, ride for a great team and in a year (or less) you get the keys to the fastest team out there. If they bring Frank over it has to be tempting.

Bet Saxo/Riis are none to pleased right now.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

This move only makes sense for a junior rider who is insecure in his ability to lead a team. Andy Has shown that he can contend. 

I don't see much upside for Andy and a lot of down side.

But Money talks.

len


----------



## Team RadioShack (Jul 26, 2009)

This team could be better than Astana (this year's tour verzion) if they add a/both Shlecks:

Armstrong
Leipheimer
Kloden
A.Shleck
B.Felliu
Popovych
Hincapie (happy to be at Columbia and might retire)/Zubeldia (rumored to join team)
Rast
Nibali (maybe...)

Also on the roster Janez Brajokvic and Taylor Phinney maybe Horner


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Just to stir the pot. There is a certain kind of security (and perhaps resources) that appears to come with being on one of Bruyneel's teams


The same thought crossed my mind.  

If they ever get caught....it's going to be a hard fall.

len


----------



## north_of_us (May 10, 2006)

Maybe you guys missed it but they are under contract until the end of 2010 WITH NO BUY OUT, plus saxo would easily match King Lance's offer


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Don Duende said:


> If Bruyneel could turn AC into a first class ITT, he could certainly improve Frank's abilities.


AC was already a first-class ITT before he rode for Bruyneel.

The whole "Frank would block his progress" comment from Lance did seem a bit harsh to me. Can someone explain to me why that might be and how he could know without acyual interaction? Frank sure hasn't held him back so far.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

Len J said:


> The same thought crossed my mind.


+1

The "intangibles" of being able to cement any legacy (for a top rider) and have a trouble-free career with the team probably means that Bruyneel doesn't have to beat anyone's offer, just match it.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Circlip said:


> +1
> 
> The "intangibles" of being able to cement any legacy (for a top rider) and have a trouble-free career with the team probably means that Bruyneel doesn't have to beat anyone's offer, just match it.


I think we are tlaking about a different kind of security.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Good post Uzzi- I had the same thoughts. Andy is still eligible for the White Jersey so he's young and maturing. Make a ton of money, ride for a great team and in a year (or less) you get the keys to the fastest team out there. If they bring Frank over it has to be tempting.
> 
> Bet Saxo/Riis are none to pleased right now.


Ride for a great team? More like ride for Lance. The 2nd place young guy riding domestique for the 3rd place guy, who's what, 14 years his senior?

Yeah, good plan. 

Keys to the fastest team out there? Umm, no.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

Len J said:


> I think we are tlaking about a different kind of security.


Are you sure about that? I'm talking about the kind of security we can't actually talk about in this forum.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

north_of_us said:


> Maybe you guys missed it but they are under contract until the end of 2010 WITH NO BUY OUT, plus saxo would easily match King Lance's offer


really? they lost one of the major co-sponsors at the beginning of the year and have not gotten a comparable new one.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I think we're forgetting that Andy is a dybamic athlete with more than just GT potential. He won LbL and always places well in other Stage races and will continue to do so. Sure the Tour is the momma of all races. But to be a protour squad, you have to be competitive in every race entered. 
Let's not discount the fact that first year protour teams don't always contend in their first year. 
I don't think that lance, both schlecks, popo could beat AC on Caisse based on this year. Especially if next year Valverde, LL sanchez, Oscar Periero and company ride for contador. I think AC is extremely special and can transcend Lance Armstrongs results. I hope he can bring about a good philanthropy as well. 
I hope the tour can spice it up to where its as exciting as this years giro was.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll root for Andy no matter who he rides for. I like his attitude. And I don't see anything wrong with him wanting to ride with his brother - if that's what's important to him. I think it adds a whole new positive element to the race.

I know many would disagree, but I thought one of the Tour highlights was Andy repeatedly attacking on Ventoux, trying to spring Frank. He didn't give a rat's ass where Contador was that day. All he wanted to do was help his teammate/brother improve his position. It was a joy to watch.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*L'Equipe-rumors=news*

You've got to keep in mind that L'Equipe has different standards of journalism. Legitimate US news media will name their sources, avoid using anonymous sources, and get confirmation from various sources. L'Equipe has a habit of concocting scenarios, and then publishing it in the guise of a "news story". Then, other news media pass this story on, and before you know it, it, readers view it as fact before a single word has been heard from either Lance, Radioshack, Schleck, or Saxobank.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Lance is only there for one year and then it will be Andy's throne to inherit. He could play his cards right and come out as the main man. Lance and Andy sure were alot chummier than Lance and Conti on the podium.


----------



## neal_b (Jul 25, 2007)

Andy is still young it might be worth being a super domestic for year to get experience he may not otherwise get. 

Like it or not, LA has a lot of experience to share. From time trialing to tactics and outside support like bike development/ windtunnel. Sometimes short term sacrifice pays of in the long run.

My feeling is the situation would be little different with Andy as to AC, Andy has yet to win, AC may have felt he was king because he had alreay won. I think LA proved AC still has some learning to do.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

neal_b said:


> Andy is still young it might be worth being a super domestic for year to get experience he may not otherwise get.
> 
> Like it or not, LA has a lot of experience to share. From time trialing to tactics and outside support like bike development/ windtunnel. Sometimes short term sacrifice pays of in the long run.
> 
> My felling is the situation would be little different with Andy as to AC, Andy has yet to win, AC may have felt he was king because he had alreay won. I think LA proved AC still has some learning to do.


It's tough being a Lance fan these days. 

Make sure you you use a torque wrench when you're twisting logic this far. You might break it.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

The opportunity would be for Andy to get in there and develop a good relationship with the whole team including some good chemistry with Johan. Frank is holding Andy back at Saxo.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Circlip said:


> Are you sure about that? I'm talking about the kind of security we can't actually talk about in this forum.


I stand corrected.

Len


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> It's tough being a Lance fan these days.
> 
> Make sure you you use a torque wrench when you're twisting logic this far. You might break it.


So do have a macro for this or do you type each one out individually?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

So *Schelck to Shack.*

Good move for Team Rat Shack if they can do it.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*fixed it*

]Everyones assuming the offer was true.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

Can you give a specific example of this, specifically in relation to cycling?



Jesse D Smith said:


> You've got to keep in mind that L'Equipe has different standards of journalism. Legitimate US news media will name their sources, avoid using anonymous sources, and get confirmation from various sources. L'Equipe has a habit of concocting scenarios, and then publishing it in the guise of a "news story".


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

jptaylorsg said:


> The whole "Frank would block his progress" comment from Lance did seem a bit harsh to me. Can someone explain to me why that might be and how he could know without acyual interaction? Frank sure hasn't held him back so far.


Lance's way of saying, "The two of them together may be difficult to control..."


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> So do have a macro for this or do you type each one out individually?


It's tough being a Lance fan these days.

Make sure you you use a torque wrench when you're twisting logic this far. You might break it.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

Lance got some camera time while chatting up Andy during the last stage to Paris, so that seals it I can now confirm the rumor.


----------



## slow_twitch (Jul 26, 2009)

Let's see: Spartacus, Jens, my brother, the team that I've always been with since turning pro, competes in everything, and that has brought me to #2 already - or a new team with questionable goals, no record, and lots of potential problems? Where is the value in that?

Doesn't make much sense to me unless the money is unbelievable or JB is the greatest wizard of all time.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

I think this move makes all the sense in the world. Andy is sooo young and he has so much talent. But he does need to learn more. What better teachers then Lance and JB? I think back to two of the best american riders: Greg Lemond and Andy Hampsten. They were both on La Vie Claire early in their careers. Lemond was on Renault with Hinault early in his career too. Those were two super power-house teams with great managers and riders. As much as Lemond hates Hinault, I'm sure he'll tell you he learned a lot from watching him train and prepare. I see Lance doing the same with Andy. JB will put both up at the front as leaders and see which one has the best chance to win. Unlike AC, if they follow the game plan I think one will win the TDF. Plus I think Lance wants someone to beat AC. If he has to build a team to stop him I think he will. AC could break his 7 tour record imho.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Circlip said:


> Can you give a specific example of this, specifically in relation to cycling?


This entire thread. I haven't read a single legitimate word about this hypothetical move. What do we have to go on? Has anybody read the story? Is this a legitimate story because L'Equipe says so? 
I'm honestly asking. When I read stories that fail to use the word "stated", "said" "quoted", or "confirmed", I have to wonder why they can't use these words and instead have to use words such as "rumored", "linked", etc. I can say Jan Ullrich will be joining the Radioshack team, because I can start a rumor, my mind can "link" him with Lance Armstrong, etc. 
The only words I have read from ANY of the direct parties involved are from SaxoBank's Spokesman Brian Nygaard. The cyclingnews.com story actually names a source and gives a direct quote:
*"He has a contract with Saxo Bank for 2010 and is not going anywhere. *Obviously the team also hopes that he will stay with beyond next year."


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

i thought andy is signed through 2010, right??


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I think that Lance wants to beat Contador and if it means beating him by supporting Andy then so be it.


----------



## slow_twitch (Jul 26, 2009)

Andy was asked directly about this rumor yesterday: answer starts about 2 minutes in. 

http://player.nos.nl/index.php/media/play/tcmid/tcm:5-546938/

Plays it cool, not to close any doors, but the money quote: "Next year he still wants to win the Tour, so I cannot be on his team."


----------



## neal_b (Jul 25, 2007)

*http://twitter.com/eki_ekimov*



FondriestFan said:


> It's tough being a Lance fan these days.
> 
> Make sure you you use a torque wrench when you're twisting logic this far. You might break it.


Maybe I'll become a AC fan, seems like he a class act.

http://twitter.com/eki_ekimov


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Jesse D Smith said:


> This entire thread. I haven't read a single legitimate word about this hypothetical move.


As I was surfing the UCI rules today, I discoverd that everyone is obligiated to stay mum until September 1.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

neal_b said:


> Maybe I'll become a AC fan, seems like he a class act.
> 
> http://twitter.com/eki_ekimov


Now there is an unbiased observer on the situation.

What do Rubiera and Hincapie think? I can hardly wait for the answer...


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

I think it makes a lot of sense. Andy is what, 24? Lance will probably only ride the Tour in leadership role 1 more year, leaving every year after open for the focus to be on Andy. That sort of agreement, plus money, could definitely work some magic.


----------



## powerste (May 25, 2006)

slamy said:


> Unlike AC, if they follow the game plan I think one will win the TDF.


Just think - if only AC had only followed the game plan, he might have won the TdF this year.  


slamy said:


> Plus I think Lance wants someone to beat AC. If he has to build a team to stop him I think he will. AC could break his 7 tour record imho.


Agree with you completely here. The question for Andy is, does he want to be the one to help enforce LA's vendetta and protect LA's record? That has nothing to do with AS setting any record of his own. As long as AS prevents AC from winning 5 more (let alone the next 6 in a row), he's done everything that LA required of him - and therefore LA has no reason to support him anymore. Who knows? If he's consistently better than AC over the longer run, AS could even go from being an ally of LA's to being a threat to LA - not an enviable position. Remember that LA is only interested in ONE legacy - anyone care to guess whose?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

slamyPlus I think Lance wants someone to beat AC. If he has to build a team to stop him I think he will. AC could break his 7 tour record imho.[/QUOTE said:


> You pretty much repeated my post. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2293181#poststop


----------



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

look at all the drama and interest this tour has generated. what makes you all think they aren't all in cahoots?....everybody wins....


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, if he goes, I see something like this happening:

Andy goes, is upset that Frank doesn't come over.


Andy rides for the maglia rosa at next year's Giro and wins his first GT. He focuses on more TT work too.

In the Tour, he sacrifices to be the free role super domestique who'll only attack when given the green light. He'll work for Armstrong all the while but will also stick with him.

Andy then asks for Frank to come over.

Frank does. Frank works on his TT now. Frank and Andy tear up the circuits in 2011.

Andy challenges for the TdF in 2011 with much better TT-ing and Frank finishes well too.

Frank goes to the Vuelta to compete for the gold jersey.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> What a ridiculous comment.
> 
> Amazing what happens when a guy challenges the hegemony.


Yes. But like T.O. does, AC 'respects Lance a lot and is honored by it etc etc and is glad to be on the same team and etc etc' one day and then the next, 'doesn't respect LA at all etc etc yadda yadda yadda.' Hmm, I seem to recall T.O. *****ing about his QB one day, then crying and saying he loves him the next, then getting pissed with him a few days later... So to speak.

Still ridiculous? It's not all about Armstrong. It's about the similarities I notice in AC and TO in certain aspects.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

If this happens, we'll all be back here next year saying "Andy didn't wait for LA" and there will be whining and finger-sucking. 

I think it would be a mistake for Andy to go.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Well, if he goes, I see something like this happening:
> 
> Andy goes, is upset that Frank doesn't come over.
> 
> ...


Jeezus, I have trouble figuring out what I am going to have for breakfast!


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

jptaylorsg said:



> AC was already a first-class ITT before he rode for Bruyneel.
> 
> The whole "Frank would block his progress" comment from Lance did seem a bit harsh to me. Can someone explain to me why that might be and how he could know without acyual interaction? Frank sure hasn't held him back so far.


what that means is that if big bro is there LA may not be able to control Andy the way he wants. if any disagreement or conflict whos Andy gonna side with? Bro or team boss. Blood is pretty thick, especially as close as those two seem to be. I personally think LA would be threatened by Frank being able to undermine his control.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

First of all, who is T.O? 

Regarding Andy, the only thing he needs to learn is how to outclimb Contador, and clearly 
Lance can't really help him with that.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

There's no way he's going over to Lance's team next year. Lance wants to enter to win, not play second fiddle. I thought that was made very clear already. The Schlecks are on a great time anyway, with proven guys like Jens and Fabian giving their heart out, sacrificing their own glory for him.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

The 'threat' that AC poses to LA's 7 Tour wins record...Sheesh, people, he has a looooong way to go to beat that record.. Something like 15 more weeks on the bike over 5 more tours, right? How many greats in the history of cycling have even won 5 tours? Contador has 5 more to go to get even with Lance's record, six to surpass him.. I bet you could get some really long odds if you took that scenario to a sports bookie and asked to place a bet.

Maybe after 3 or 4 more TDF wins for Alberto Contador Lance might have a little to worry about as far as someone beating his record of wins...but right now...no worries for him..


----------

